# 2007 M&G Pics are online.



## Bob Hubbard

Activity pics from the 2007 M&G are now online.
Enjoy!
http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=78

All pics are web-proofs, so the lighting and color balance is uneven. Prints will be full color balanced and brightness adjusted.  

I'll be posting the instructor prints shortly. Those I'm fully processing prior to posting.

Thank you again to everyone who made this event our biggest one yet.


Oh, to order prints please goto http://silverstar.photoreflect.com/


----------



## Drac

*WOW!!! *Lots of pictures..


----------



## tshadowchaser

looks like some fun training in those photos


----------



## Jade Tigress

Those are great Bob! Looks like an awesome time. Now...if only I knew who everyone was. *sigh*


----------



## shesulsa

Jade Tigress said:


> Those are great Bob! Looks like an awesome time. Now...if only I knew who everyone was. *sigh*


Ditto.


----------



## terryl965

Bob great pics, can I ask about the Instructor pics, when are they going to be avaiable?

I really enjoyed the get together and hope everybody else did as well


----------



## crushing

Jade Tigress said:


> Those are great Bob! Looks like an awesome time. Now...if only I knew who everyone was. *sigh*


 
I'm guessing that Father Greek and Drac are in several pictures with Drac's wrist/elbow/shoulder joints twisted six ways to Sunday.

I wish I could've made it!!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Jade Tigress said:


> Those are great Bob! Looks like an awesome time. Now...if only I knew who everyone was. *sigh*





shesulsa said:


> Ditto.



I the "Heavy" guy in dark shorts and white T-shirt whenthe stick stuff starts around picture 180 +/-. 


Maybe Bob could posts the start stop picture numbers for the instructors. That would give everyone a chance to start with the instructors for identification.

Bob could put the name of each person on the group picture for a charge I am sure.


----------



## Sapper6

WTF?  no group picture?

and, i too would also like to know who was who.

looked like a great time.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

I'm the nutcase in the glasses, flat top and mustache with the black t-shirt/black BDU bottoms gettin' the pain put to me


----------



## Father Greek

crushing said:


> I'm guessing that Father Greek and Drac are in several pictures with Drac's wrist/elbow/shoulder joints twisted six ways to Sunday.
> 
> I wish I could've made it!!!!!


 
Good eye! The one with the shocking prematurly white hair is me. The one with the pained look on his face is Drac. Drac did have his revenge in the first portion you just can't see the twisted look on my face! Can't wait to see the group shots.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Father Greek said:


> Good eye! The one with the shocking prematurly white hair is me. The one with the pained look on his face is Drac. Drac did have his revenge in the first portion you just can't see the twisted look on my face! Can't wait to see the group shots.


 

And here is where I have to stop and thank you for a CLASSIC line I'm gonna keep and use("You can make me look good or *I* can make me look good, it's up to you")  Perfect!


----------



## Carol

And the one in the bandana that gained way too much weight after my back injury is me. Yeeee gads thatsz embarassing.   OK more cardio for me


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Carol Kaur said:


> And the one in the bandana that gained way too much weight after my back injury is me. Yeeee gads thatsz embarassing.  OK more cardio for me


 
Know how you feel after seeing myself in pics. Right--It's 30 min of Harimau a day now. *nods*


----------



## morph4me

Carol Kaur said:


> And the one in the bandana that gained way too much weight after my back injury is me. Yeeee gads thatsz embarassing.  OK more cardio for me


 
In pic #41, I'm the one that Carol is slamming to the mat


----------



## terryl965

In pic 275 I'm the one in the blue shirt, I', showing Morph why we always chamber the roundhouse instead of whipping the kick. when he whips the kick my knee goes strdight for his goin. Yolanda is the one kicking the roundhouse with the skinney boy with there back to each other. Hope that helps


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Great pictures and it looks like everyone had a really good time!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

terryl965 said:


> Bob great pics, can I ask about the Instructor pics, when are they going to be avaiable?
> 
> I really enjoyed the get together and hope everybody else did as well


I'll have those online tomorrow.  Left eye is twitching like mad, and I just got in from a 3 hr drive. 

Tommorow, def.


----------



## Drac

Andy Moynihan said:


> And here is where I have to stop and thank you for a CLASSIC line I'm gonna keep and use("You can make me look good or *I* can make me look good, it's up to you")  Perfect!


 
That line was first used on me when I uked for *Master Frank Huff* of NJ for his DanBong exhibition.He held up two DanBongs, one of wood and the other a padded practice one and delivered that line..I made him *REAL* good...During one takedown I didn't give enough of a pain/surprise look or sound..Master Huff said "You're making me look bad".."No more beer for you for the rest of the weekend"..I immediatly flopped to the floor and whitered in agony.


----------



## Drac

Father Greek said:


> Good eye! The one with the shocking prematurly white hair is me. The one with the pained look on his face is Drac. Drac did have his revenge in the first portion you just can't see the twisted look on my face! Can't wait to see the group shots.


 
My God do I look FAT..Hard to believe that I'm 20 lbs down from where I was...People wonder why I hate cameras....


----------



## Jack Latorre

Bob, great job on the pics. I look forward to seeing the instructor pics.

If it's of any consequence, I'm the chap in the olive drab pants and black shirt, with the glasses.  

Next year, I'll try to get out and do some the socializing part.  My little guys will hopefully be a bit more independent and perhaps less demanding on their mom. 

Best,

Jack A. Latorre


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll have those online tomorrow. Left eye is twitching like mad, and I just got in from a 3 hr drive.
> 
> Tommorow, def.


 

Thank you


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> My God do I look FAT..Hard to believe that I'm 20 lbs down from where I was...People wonder why I hate cameras....


 

Drac at least you are less fat then me


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> My God do I look FAT..Hard to believe that I'm 20 lbs down from where I was...People wonder why I hate cameras....


 

I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels that way!  Oh, and to those that would like to know who's who, there's always next year...


----------



## The Last Legionary

Where's Kaith?


----------



## bluemtn

He couldn't make it...  Just kidding!  Somewhere on the other side


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The Last Legionary said:


> Where's Kaith?


I'm in there....in the group pic  LOL!


----------



## MBuzzy

In picture 7, I'm the one who Terry is getting DANGEROUSLY close to kicking in the junk wearing white pants.


----------



## terryl965

MBuzzy said:


> In picture 7, I'm the one who Terry is getting DANGEROUSLY close to kicking in the junk wearing white pants.


 
What a minute I was at least a  quarter of an inch away, remember I know how to pull a knee.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Group and Instructor Pics now available.


Please note, instructor and group pics are odd-sized, so there will be some extra matting around the edges to make them fit standard frame sizes.

Photos from the 2007 MT M&G. All pics here are proof quality, and color corrected and brightness balanced prints can be ordered from http://silverstar.photoreflect.com/

Thank you again 



Print rates:
Basic Package $35.00
(1) 8x10 Print
(2) 5x7 Prints
(8) 2½x3½ Wallets

    8 x 10 $15.00     

2 - 5 x 7's $15.00

    8 Wallets $15.00

    3 - 4 x 6's $15.00

    11 x 14 $25.00

    12 x 18 $70.00

    16 x 20 $80.00

    20 x 24 $110.00


----------



## tshadowchaser

Darn, some of those folks almost look civilized


----------



## Drac

I don't care what *ANYBODY* says, that one Instructors picture makes me laugh..And people says MA's have no cents-a-huma..


----------



## HKphooey

Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## terryl965

I agree Drac I love that one so much, I will be ordering a big one of it and the others for my school.


----------



## arnisador

tshadowchaser said:


> Darn, some of those folks almost look civilized



Heh, does that include the one that _you _are responsible for?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've had some inquiries for additional sizes and options.

8 x 10 Plaque Mount - $35.00
(1) 8x10 Print 	

11 x 14 Plaque Mount - $55.00
(1) 11x14 Print 	

12 x 18 Plaque Mount - $110.00
(1) 12x18 Print 	

Photo CD - 50 pics 72DPI - $40.00
(1) Photo CD 	

Photo CD - 100 Pics - 72DPI - $60.00
(1) Photo CD 	

Photos on DVD - Up To 100 Pics, 300 DPI - $120.00
(1) Photo DVD 


72DPI is quality web pics, 300DPI is quality print size.
All pics on CD will be color and brightness adjusted prior to burning.

Plaque mounted prints require no frame, and are ready to hang.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just a note, the following discounts are in effect until 9/1/2007

10% off orders of $50 or more.
20% off orders of $100 or more.
30% off orders of $150 or more.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just a note, the following discounts are in effect until 9/1/2007
> 
> 10% off orders of $50 or more.
> 20% off orders of $100 or more.
> 30% off orders of $150 or more.




Hmmm would that then be?


***** Not for Real *****
40% for $200
50% for $250
60% for $300
70% for $350
80% for $400
90% for $450
100% for $500  

***** I said not for real as in I am joking with Bob :lol: *****

I am sorry Bob, I could not resist.  The pattern was there. You placed the slope and I just drew the line out.  

Seriously I do like the photos. 

Thanks for taking them and offering your services.  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just a note, the following discounts are in effect until 9/1/2007
> 
> 10% off orders of $50 or more.
> 20% off orders of $100 or more.
> 30% off orders of $150 or more.


Only a couple more days for the sale prices.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just checking that everyone who ordered something received a confirmation and nothing was eaten by any email filters?
Danke.


----------



## terryl965

Bob I'm trying to order but it just keep kicking me off. Is this problem on my end or yours?
Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard

3rd party service running the site.  Lemme check....just went through an actual order, and had no problem. Might be a browser issue.  I'd clear the cache and try again.  

At what point is it kicking you out?


----------



## bydand

Ah man, and I missed it!  Those photos look like everybody was having a good time. Even through the grimaces and pained expressions some have on their faces in a few, there are still smiles all around.  I hope to be able to get to the one next year.


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:


> 3rd party service running the site. Lemme check....just went through an actual order, and had no problem. Might be a browser issue. I'd clear the cache and try again.
> 
> At what point is it kicking you out?


 

Bob at the end when you check out it just locks up and the screen goes to that cannot find server crap. I want to order those Instructors and the group pics like you had with Master Hartman school they look great. Let me know OK.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I haven't heard of anyone else having that problem, and the test I ran went through ok last night. Has anyone else had trouble putting an order through?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Last chance to order M&G 2007 pics.  

I'm taking them offline and archiving them December 1st.

Closeout specials are available:
10% off orders of $50 or more.
20% off orders of $100 or more.
30% off orders of $150 or more.

http://silverstar.photoreflect.com/


----------



## Carol

Bob Hubbard said:


> Last chance to order M&G 2007 pics.
> 
> I'm taking them offline and archiving them December 1st.
> 
> Closeout specials are available:
> 10% off orders of $50 or more.
> 20% off orders of $100 or more.
> 30% off orders of $150 or more.
> 
> http://silverstar.photoreflect.com/





Thanks for the reminder, Bob!  I know I had mentioned that I wanted to buy some photos at the Meet and Greet, but I had gotten distracted with some other stuff soon after I got back home.

Took a look at your website, I noticed that you are offering "Plaque Mount" as a choice of the photos?  

What is a plaque mount?  Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Plaque mounting is a cool frameless system.

    * Mounted to medium-density particleboard.
    * Edges are sanded, beveled, and painted.
    * Non-glare matte lamination.
    * Special groove for hanging. 

Tim has most of his in-school poster and motivators mounted this way.


----------

